# IUI or IVF?



## Dennis and Doris (Jan 11, 2005)

I need some help please. I've had a bad night and have woken up feeling empty and pointless. Got pregnant from 1st attempt IVF, had 6week scan 6 days ago (no h/b) now I'm waiting to miscarry. We need to make a desicion what to do next, should we do IVF again or should we try a couple of cycles of IUI first? Female me has no problems, will be using donor sperm. I produced 16 eggs with IVF, 9 fertilised, but after the best two were implanted the rest were not good enough to freeze.


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi Doris and Dennis

So sorry to hear your sad news    
You are going to be feeling empty and sad for a while, but you will start to feel a bit better and ready to look forward to starting treatment again soon hun.

I think you need to give yourself some time after what has happened before you start making these decisions.  Also I think that your consultant would be better to advise whether it is worth giving IUI  a go first before IVF....  You should have a follow-up appointment when you are both feeling ready.

The one positive thing (although hard to think of any of this as being positive at the moment), is that you actually achieved pregnancy on your first go, which is much of the battle...    Try and cling to this thought when you feel down, as it is so encouraging for you, when you embark on treatment again.

I had a missed m/c early this year and felt as you did.  I concentrated on arranging and booking a nice holiday for me and hubby and decorating our bedroom.  After our hols, i felt ready to face the IF question, and start arrangements for ICSI....  

Just take care of one another.
Love
Kel
xxx


----------



## Dennis and Doris (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Kel

Thanks for your words of encouragement - much appreciated. 
I understand what you're saying about waiting, but I'm 37 this summer and the odds are getting worse for me. Hopefully I'll be feeling more confident about all of this soon.

Take Care
Doris


----------

